# ED + PCD - When do you get the docs to register the car?



## Stealth.Pilot (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm doing ED + PCD. My dealer originally said I would be issued the documents when the car enters the US, so I can then apply for the tag, etc. prior to the pickup date. Now he is saying the PCD will give me temporary SC tags, so I don't need to worry about it.

When will I get the docs? I could ask the dealer, but I've been pushing him to get an earlier PCD date and don't want to bother the guy too much.


----------



## SamS (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm curious about this as well because I'm doing PCD just as soon as my car gets cleared from ED redelivery. I bought my car from Northwest BMW in MD, I'm in Texas. I paid a few hundred $$ for title/inspection/registration fees, but I don't understand how the car will be inspected since it doesn't come to me first, and it will never hit my dealer's lot.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Any documents or paperwork will come from your dealer. As for us issuing a SC temp tag, it can only be done for dealers that are in states that cannot issue one.

Most ED customers we see show up with hard plates in hand and ready to install on the vehicle. You may want to post this question in the ED forum as they may be able to help gather what you need.


----------



## BlueMan (Jan 2, 2012)

I didn't realize you could do ED + PCD.

How does that work? How do you order such a thing - just talk about it with dealer when you discuss the build out and ED?

Just thinking about it gets me excited


----------



## Stealth.Pilot (Jul 2, 2009)

BlueMan said:


> I didn't realize you could do ED + PCD.
> 
> How does that work? How do you order such a thing - just talk about it with dealer when you discuss the build out and ED?
> 
> Just thinking about it gets me excited


Yes just ask dealer. Note PCD delays US delivery by 2-4 weeks.


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

Stealth.Pilot said:


> Yes just ask dealer. Note PCD delays US delivery by 2-4 weeks.


I did ED then PCD, and it was 7 weeks to the day from my drop off to my redelivery at PCD.

I purchased my car from my NJ dealer. About a week from my PCD, I went into my dealer who gave me my tags, registration, and 4-year inspection sticker to attach when I got there.

When I arrived at PCD, I gave the nice folks my hard tags, and they drilled the holes for the front plate mount, installed the tags, and I was ready to go. I put the inspection sticker on myself.


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

BlueMan said:


> I didn't realize you could do ED + PCD.
> 
> How does that work? How do you order such a thing - just talk about it with dealer when you discuss the build out and ED?
> 
> Just thinking about it gets me excited


Tell your dealer you want to take redelivery at PCD so your car will be shipped to Brunswick, GA. They'll make all the arrangements with the Performance Center to schedule the PCD once the car is released from VPC to the trucking company.


----------



## SamS (Jan 17, 2011)

BlueMan said:


> I didn't realize you could do ED + PCD.
> 
> How does that work? How do you order such a thing - just talk about it with dealer when you discuss the build out and ED?
> 
> Just thinking about it gets me excited


Yep, I did ED+PCD. Just tell your dealer, as described above. Also, I don't think it adds 2-4 extra weeks. Maybe 1-2, on top of ED.


----------



## Stealth.Pilot (Jul 2, 2009)

SamS said:


> Yep, I did ED+PCD. Just tell your dealer, as described above. Also, I don't think it adds 2-4 extra weeks. Maybe 1-2, on top of ED.


It does add the time. With regular ED, on east coast your car will be at dealer within a week max of the ship arriving at the dock.

For PCD you don't get a PCD appointment until after car clears customs. So you are looking at this:
1) 4-5 days to clear customs (~1 business week)
2) 2-3 weeks to get first available appointment if our dealer put in a reservation early. I had to wait 3 weeks and my dealer put in the reservation 4 months in advance which put me on a priority list for a date. If your dealer failed to book ahead you are looking at 4 weeks plus for an appointment.

So add that up bets case is 3 weeks after ship reaches dock, versus 1 week to dealer. That's 2 weeks extra. Worst case is 4 or 5 weeks more. Any of the board sponsor dealers - Greg, Adrian, Ed will confirm this. Greg Poland did a terrific job booking in advance and helping keep this as short as possible. Still I did ED Oct 17, drop off also on Oct 17, and pickup wasn't till Dec 7.


----------



## pcbrew (Aug 31, 2009)

Does anyone know representative ED re-delivery times to Texas or SoCal vs. PCD re-delivery?

I would think the car would get to port earlier if going to the East Coast (Brunswick, GA) than if going to Houston? or Port Hueneme. Just thinking ED+PCD time may not be that much longer than non East coast delivery times.

Also, what time of year is PCD most 'open' and does it make is easier to schedule if you are flexible to do mid-week re-delivery?


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

I don't know the time frames, but Texas bound vehicles will still ship to an East Coast port to be processed and then shipped. California bound ED vehicles will ship to Oxnard, CA to be processed and shipped.

Demand for the delivery program is pretty constant through most of the year. I would say it increases the most around new model or model year releases and during the summer. Being able to come during a mid week date can definetely help.


----------

